# speaking of Rommel's Rod ...



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

okay , so we weren't speaking of Rommel's Rod . but i was wondering what the status of it's release is . 
tenative date etc . any news ?
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beck said:


> okay , so we weren't speaking of Rommel's Rod . but i was wondering what the status of it's release is .
> tenative date etc . any news ?
> hb


I wish I had some news on it. A lot of small delays have pushed this way past the point we'd like it. As soon as I hear something I'll get it posted here.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Was a scale ever decided (1/32 or 1/24)?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BrianM said:


> Was a scale ever decided (1/32 or 1/24)?


I think it was 1/24 or 1/16.  

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks Frank , just wondering if there was any "new " news . 
hope it's 1/24th . imo 1/16 would take away from the classic feel of it . 
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beck said:


> thanks Frank , just wondering if there was any "new " news .
> hope it's 1/24th . imo 1/16 would take away from the classic feel of it .
> hb


1/24 is still the leader. There was quite a surge by 1/16 as so much current military has been done in this scale. There is also a huge write in for 1/35th! Hopefully "new" news soon, I have to call Tom and see what's up!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

was the original kit 1/24th ? 
i know 1/35 th is a pretty standard scale with armor which would lend well for customizing . 
hb


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beck said:


> was the original kit 1/24th ?
> i know 1/35 th is a pretty standard scale with armor which would lend well for customizing .
> hb



I'd have to dig my old kit out, but I'm sure it was 1/24. If not, it was 1/25.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Rommels Rod is 1/24. I can't understand why Monogram never rereleased it. It was slated for release in phase 1 of the SSP releases,but I've heard they couldn't find the glass for it. Seems strange to me because they apparently had to retool the glass for the Mysterion at great cost, but the RR glass is flat and wouldn't have cost as much to do. I wonder if there was another reason.....
Frank, if RR sells (it will), would there be a chance of any of the other TD stuff coming out? Tijuana Taxi would be nice. 

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moebius said:


> I'd have to dig my old kit out, but I'm sure it was 1/24. If not, it was 1/25.


I think almost all of the Monogram cars were 1/24, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Frank, if RR sells (it will), would there be a chance of any of the other TD stuff coming out? Tijuana Taxi would be nice.
> 
> Chris.


I'll second that vote! The Tijuana Taxi is my absolute favorite Tom Daniel design, with Rommel's Rod running a _very_ close second. Throw in the Dragon Wagon and you've got the trifecta of grail kits for most showrod collectors and Tom Daniel fans.

While we're at it, I'd like to nominate Ghost of the Red Baron as a potential re-pop. :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Zombie61, I forgot about the Ghost!! I've wanted that one for a long time. :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'll second that vote! The Tijuana Taxi is my absolute favorite Tom Daniel design, with Rommel's Rod running a _very_ close second. Throw in the Dragon Wagon and you've got the trifecta of grail kits for most showrod collectors and Tom Daniel fans.
> 
> While we're at it, I'd like to nominate Ghost of the Red Baron as a potential re-pop. :wave:


OOOOOOHHHHHHH...GHOST OF THE RED BARON! I forgot about that one! My one vote goes to the Ghost of the Red Baron.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut;Frank said:


> Oh hell ya release that kit again!I been wanting that kit for the longest time!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man , i had all those TD cars . i'd love to see 'em come out again . 
Rommel's Rod is sure a great place to start . 
The Ghost of the Red Baron would be super cool . i'd have to get multiples of that one for sure . 
hb


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

See what you've done Frank? You've created another monster! And it needs to be fed!!:jest:
:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Rommels Rod is 1/24. I can't understand why Monogram never rereleased it. It was slated for release in phase 1 of the SSP releases,but I've heard they couldn't find the glass for it. Seems strange to me because they apparently had to retool the glass for the Mysterion at great cost, but the RR glass is flat and wouldn't have cost as much to do. I wonder if there was another reason.....
> Frank, if RR sells (it will), would there be a chance of any of the other TD stuff coming out? Tijuana Taxi would be nice.
> 
> Chris.


From what I had been told, the majority of the tooling had been gone since the mid-80's. They wanted to reissue, but were afraid of not being "pc". They would have to retool completely from what I have heard now, there is nothing left of it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Frank. The p.c. excuse sounds about right. Might also explain the Tijuana Taxi and the Ghost of the Red Baron.

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Moebius said:


> From what I had been told, the majority of the tooling had been gone since the mid-80's. They wanted to reissue, but were afraid of not being "pc". They would have to retool completely from what I have heard now, there is nothing left of it.


Nope they still have the mold but it has corrosion damage..they said they would fix the mold if they got enough preorders to justify the cost.well they didnt get the preorders they needed.Simple as that!

BRIAN


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

1bluegtx said:


> Nope they still have the mold but it has corrosion damage..they said they would fix the mold if they got enough preorders to justify the cost.well they didnt get the preorders they needed.Simple as that!
> 
> BRIAN



That's interesting, but not what they have been telling Tom Daniel over the years. I never recall them actually advertising or taking preorders for it in the last 15 years either. Oh well, I guess you never know!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

They haven't got the sales? They released Sand Shark (modified Dog Catcher)and Hangman (modified Dragon Wagon), neither of which (especially the Sandshark) are particularly desirable, and can't justify Rommels Rod???? Doesn't seem right to me.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> They haven't got the sales? They released Sand Shark (modified Dog Catcher)and Hangman (modified Dragon Wagon), neither of which (especially the Sandshark) are particularly desirable, and can't justify Rommels Rod???? Doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Chris.


They probably consider it as a niche market with limited interest; i.e., they won't get a profitable return on their investment if they re-tool the kit. Also, as Moebius mentioned, there's the "politically correct" factor to be considered--some people seem to be overly sensitive these days and are more than willing to speak out against what _they_ perceive as racism/sexism/nationalism. Revell reissued their Hindenburg kits recently but removed the swastikas from the tailfin decals and the box art, so it's clear they're erring on the side of caution these days.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> They probably consider it as a niche market with limited interest; i.e., they won't get a profitable return on their investment if they re-tool the kit. Also, as Moebius mentioned, there's the "politically correct" factor to be considered--some people seem to be overly sensitive these days and are more than willing to speak out against what _they_ perceive as racism/sexism/nationalism. Revell reissued their Hindenburg kits recently but removed the swastikas from the tailfin decals and the box art, so it's clear they're erring on the side of caution these days.


Afew years ago, some guys on Daves Showrod Rally started a petition for the rerelease of TD showcars, and I believe were politely asked by one of the Monogram execs to drop it! They were apparently unhappy about the push for them.

Chris.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

PC makes me want to hurl. Somewhere along the line, people forgot the simple adage, "If it offends you, look away." I could go further, but this isn't a political forum.

That said, BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!! BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!!

Any chance of doing an equivalent Patton machine? Or a Montgomery ride?

Yes, I am being silly!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xr4sam said:


> ...BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!! BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!!


1/24 scale suits me just fine, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah. I had a 1/16 scale kit once. It was great for all the detail, but just didn't feel the same as the smaller scale. I kept it for years, but ended up selling it on eBait. Gimme good ol' 1/24 any day.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i agree . if i had a vote , it'd be , original scale , original box . 
hb


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

xr4sam said:


> PC makes me want to hurl. Somewhere along the line, people forgot the simple adage, "If it offends you, look away." I could go further, but this isn't a political forum.
> 
> *That said, BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!! BIG ROMMEL'S ROD!!!*
> 
> ...


My friend Rommel says hi "big" boy. :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This one is a MUST! Its one of the KOOLIST kitz ya?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Fluke , i love your BU . the windshield dirt is a nice touch . 
this is such a cool kit !! 
hb


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks dude!  
A month ago at a local model show I had this kit on display and a lot of folks were very happy to see it after such a long time....then I told them that its planned to re-released in 08 or 09....well to say the least they were very excited.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

At this point it doesn't matter to me what scale it's in. I bought it at a ridiculously low price when I was a kid 'cause the shrink wrap had been removed and somebody had taken the instructions (what WERE they thinking?!)...it would just be nice to have it again so this time I get hte joy of shuckin' off the shrink wrap.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

I really hope it coms out I remember it well as a kid my friend bought it still has it displayed. I didnt get it because he had one oops  If they do repop it im hoping for 1/24th scale. :woohoo:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

1/24 scale makes the most sense. It would apeal for those with shelf space concerns, its the original size, many modelers never had the chance to have one and it puts it into the 'collectible' bracket.

I think it would be a *MAJOR* hit if the box size and artwork was the EXACTLY same as the first release except for the MONOGRAM/Mattel logo of course.

Frank...what do you think?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

fluke said:


> I think it would be a *MAJOR* hit if the box size and artwork was the EXACTLY same as the first release except for the MONOGRAM/Mattel logo of course.


Is this the art?










Cool box art sells. I know I've bought kits because of the art.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats it! 

I keep my built Rod inside the original box...the entena wire is removable.

I also keep the original fold out 1969 Monogram car catalog that came with the kit with it and display it with the car at shows, people love to look through it. 

1/16th would be interesting though.


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

I still have my original RR, from the 60's, but it is missing a couple of pieces and no box or any of that. I didn't paint it back then, left it in the molded colors. I had tons of TD kits and this (plus the TT) were the only I kept, teh rest met their doom in the "burn barrel" out back.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wonder if anyone ever scratch built a burn barrel ......just to burn it? :freak:


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

I have a b/u thats incomplete and a minty original unbuilt that i didnt go too deep into the pockets for. That being said any and all scales appreciated, sorry they never did it in the 43rd scale die cast series


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Man, I can't wait for the reissue of RR! Had an original when I was a kid and it was one of my faves.
Here's another Tom Daniel masterpiece that I had when I was a kid (thanks to my Dad for the build-up), and would love to take a stab at: The Dragon Wagon!


----------

